# leaf eater



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

lol...my two love the leaves too...Tyson is so handsome!!!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

aw how cute!! lol 
Can't say that Bailey is into eating leaves, but apples-that's a different story!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha, that is so cute. Love the 2nd pic, he's sticking out his leaf at you


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww that is SOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too funny. Love that leaf eater. Mine dont try to eat leaves but Bama has to try and bring in a palm leaves into the house.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL too cute 

Tuff Dog has a thing for acorns and will try and sneak one in the house from time to time. I think all the squirrels around here have rubbed off on him.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Acorns are the way of my pups too!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*AWWW WHAT A BEAUTIFUL RABBIT YOU HAVE THERE !* :heartbeat

TYSON THIS ONE IS FOR YOU


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Those pictures brought asmile to my face! Thank you for sharing..beautiful dog!


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Great leaf boy! Bodhi is into stones,rocks,gravel anything of that sort. He also loves to walk along with a palm leaf in his mouth on our walks.....gets quite a few chuckles to see this pup with a HUGE palm frond.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito likes leaves. Especially ones that are blowing in the wind. 
His gross habit is those worms that accumulate on the sidewalk. ew.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

HEY TYSON

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is such a pretty boy, even with a leaf hanging out of his mouth!


----------



## Darren (Feb 28, 2008)

*soo cute a response*

Such a cute response, thankyou!!!





T&T said:


> HEY TYSON
> 
> *CLICK HERE*


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He is SO adorable with the leaf hanging from his mouth. Rusty is OCD about green oranges.. He will chase one as long as we throw it.. carry it around all day.. sneak it into the house.. and hide it in his crate.. takes it back out in the yard, etc. all day.. At the end of the day he will eat it.. peel and all. Vit C?


----------

